
Western Digital My Cloud drives have a built-in backdoor - dwniydc2hkynuzh
https://www.techspot.com/amp/news/72612-western-digital-cloud-drives-have-built-backdoor.html
======
thg
Previous discussion (2 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16083337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16083337)

------
cabaalis
Per the comments on the article (User Anubhav K):

This is real, or at least it was until November last year. Western Digital
released a firmware update fixing all exploits and vulnerabilities.

It was an SMB exploit that enabled unauthorised access to shares.

------
MBCook
This is patched in the firmware released in November.

